# as radiostar generation rsa0591



## dbatch (Jan 3, 2011)

1995 sunfire auto. no pw,pl. wired up the autostart starts ok but when i step on the brake the alarm goes off. what did i do wrong. the brown wire is on the white wire on brake switch.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

that is the correct wire to kill the remote starter. The after market alarm goes off? try un-arming the system first.


----------



## dbatch (Jan 3, 2011)

The auto start will not dis-engage except with the transmitter. I wound up unhooking the brown wire until I figure out how to fix this issue. This is on my 17 year old daughter's car.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK LIGHT BLUE (TYPE C) See NOTE *1 IN EITHER KICK PANEL 
POWER UNLOCK WHITE (TYPE C) See NOTE *1 IN EITHER KICK PANEL 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE GRAY (+) IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER See NOTE *2 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL and PASSENGER KICK PANEL 12744_SUNFIRE_(-) NEGATIVE DOOR PIN ISOLATION CIRCUIT.pdf
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION GREEN/BLACK (-), Requires Part # 775 Relay IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
TRUNK RELEASE BLACK/WHITE (+), Requires Part # 775 Relay @ KEYLESS MODULE, See NOTE *3 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH PURPLE/WHITE IN MAIN ENGINE HARNESS 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT YELLOW (+) and BLACK (-) and WHITE (Not Used) GM's PASSLOCK 1, wires are under the Steering column cover at the bottom of the Ignition Switch Tumbler in a BLACK or DARK GRAY plug 
NOTES
NOTE *1 if vehicle is WITHOUT a FACTORY KEYLESS ENTRY, it is a TYPE C DOOR LOCKING SYSTEM and MUST be tested from the PASSENGER SWITCH, if vehicle has a FACTORY KEYLESS ENTRY, it is a TYPE A DOOR LOCKING SYSTEM.


NOTE *2 this vehicle has a GREEN/BLACK (-) for the DRIVERS DOOR in the drivers kick panel and a LIGHT BLUE (-) for the PASSENGER DOOR(S) in the passenger kick panel. When connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM, use both DOOR TRIGGER wires and DIODE ISOLATE. to connect, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *3 the FACTORY KEYLESS ENTRY MODULE, is located in the LEFT SIDE of the TRUNK, behind the REAR SEAT.


----------

